# File in String umwandeln



## lucius_vorenus (13. Sep 2009)

Hallo

Wie kann ich ein File in einem String umwandeln damit dass später was ämdern kann oder was anderes?

Bsp
""
File verz = new File(/home/lucius/java/);
""

Danke
;(


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (13. Sep 2009)

google ist dein freund 

Reading Text from a File (Java Developers Almanac Example)

Writing to a File (Java Developers Almanac Example)

Appending to a File (Java Developers Almanac Example)


----------



## lucius_vorenus (13. Sep 2009)

Danke


----------



## lucius_vorenus (13. Sep 2009)

Noch eine Frage:

Ich benutze ein Tool das ein  input && ein output folder verlangt .( Tagger)

File input = new File("/home/lucius/Desktop/input/");
File output = new File("/home/lucius/Desktop/output/");

Jeztz will ich die output kramm in meinem Code schreiben ...Wie mache ich das ?

danke


----------



## Wortraum (13. Sep 2009)

Was ist _die Kramm_? Und was meinst Du damit, sie in Deinem Code zu schreiben? Meinst Du Deinen Stil?


----------



## lucius_vorenus (13. Sep 2009)

die output ist eine  .txt Datei .Den Text will ich  ändern , das Probelm ist dass ich nicht  weiß  wie ich  den Text von output in einem String speichern kann.  oder was sollte ich machen?


----------



## Wortraum (14. Sep 2009)

raiL hat Dir doch dafür schon Links gegeben; gleich der erste beantwortet Deine Frage.


----------



## lucius_vorenus (14. Sep 2009)

habe die links gesehen und trotzdem kann ich nix anfangen..

BufferedWriter out = new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter("outfilename"));
        out.write("aString");
        out.close();

Ich will  doch allea was in der Datei steht in einem String packen ...vllt sehe ich nicht richtig ..Danke


----------



## eRaaaa (14. Sep 2009)

na dann musst du lesen(read) und nicht schreiben(write)


----------



## SlaterB (14. Sep 2009)

@lucius_vorenus
im ersten Link steht doch nur 

```
try {
        BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new FileReader("infilename"));
        String str;
        while ((str = in.readLine()) != null) {
            process(str);
        }
        in.close();
    } catch (IOException e) {
    }
```
nix vom Code in deinen Post


----------



## lucius_vorenus (14. Sep 2009)

Vielen dank .. an alle ..Es hat endlich geklappt ...( mit dem Code von SlaterB)
 ufff


----------

